# Maroon Dam



## fishing4bass (Jul 14, 2013)

There seems to be larger bass coming on in Maroon Dam at the moment. Not too many smaller ones being caught, which used to be case. Quite a few are over 40cm and some caught have measured 46cm to the fork. It will be interesting to see what the longest bass is later in the year at the Bluefin Lake Maroon Fishing Classic. The comp is a good opportunity for kayakers...easy access at Camp Lake Fire.


----------

